# Da Vinci Code



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

Has anyone else read The Da Vinci Code? I am reading it for apologetics purposes. Our church is hosting the author of a book refuting the Da Vinci Code. Anyway, with the movie coming out I want to be prepared for questions and the like.

It is extremely far-fetched. I don't like conpsiracy stories in the first place. A professor of Roman history once said in a lecture that conspiracies almost never work. They are always leaked or found out. And this was with short-term conspiracies. I am willing to suspend belief for a fiction book, but there are limits. A 1,000 year conspiracy is just too absurd.


----------



## jrminter (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I read it. The trial over plagarism is amusing...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 21, 2006)

Currently reading Truth and Fiction In The Da Vinci Code and Secrets of the Code as our church is talking of doing an apologetics course on it for the young ppl.


----------



## matt01 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Has anyone else read The Da Vinci Code?



I read it, and found it thoroughly unimpressive. The only part that stands out as somewhat interesting was the descriptions of buildings and art. As far as the majority of "anti-Da Vinci Code" books, they appear to be primarily focused on draining some of the soup from Dan Brown's bowl.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)

Dr. James White of Alpha & Omega Ministries(DrOakley 1689) has posted a response in twenty parts. I found it to be very helpful

Here is the Link: http://www.aomin.org/tdvc.html

I hope this helps.

In Christ,

MeanieCalvinist


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 21, 2006)

Have many of you actually spoken to people who buy into this story as legit? I know I never have.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Have many of you actually spoken to people who buy into this story as legit? I know I never have.



I have not talked to anyone that has told me that they have bought into the story. However, I firmly believe that there will be tons more people watching the movie and actually through "self-deception" believe the story.

In Christ,

Brian K. Karger


----------



## Scott (Mar 21, 2006)

A lady at our church has been harassed by some unbelieving co-workers on points raised in the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## brymaes (Mar 21, 2006)

> The only part that stands out as somewhat interesting was the descriptions of buildings and art.



I read an article that N.T. Wright had written that totally blasts even this point as horrible inacuracy.


----------



## Peter (Mar 21, 2006)

I remember this being a very good lecture: http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?currSection=sermonsspeaker&sermonID=1130056015

and while Im at it I will recommend Rev Silversides' entire ministry
http://www.loughbrickland.org/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 22, 2006)

My mother inlaws church is telling their members to make sure they go see it so they are prepared to answer questions from friends.


----------



## Scott (Mar 22, 2006)

"I read an article that N.T. Wright had written that totally blasts even this point as horrible inacuracy."

Can you forward the link? Thanks


----------

